

Apple at Its Most Pompous - Zweihander
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2015/07/24/great-great-great

======
chetanahuja
" _The fact that there are over a million and a half capable, beautiful,
inspiring apps on the App Store. And each and every one was reviewed and
approved by a team of real live humans. With great taste. And great
suggestions. And great ideas._ "

It's just a couple of well chosen words ("classy"... "gold"..?) short of a
Donald Trump quote.

